# Canadian Pacific Steamship 'Keewatin'



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 10, 2015)

The 108 year old Canadian Pacific Great Lakes Steamship 'Keewatin' has returned home to Port McNicoll, Ontario where it is being restored. (static display)

http://www.sskeewatin.com/

Back in the day and until the mid 1960s, a CPR local train would meet the Keewatin and its sister Assiniboia at Port McNicoll, 100 miles north of Toronto. Passengers would cruise to Fort William (todays Thunder Bay) then reboard a train to Winnipeg.







I was in Port McNicoll last weekend and found the Keewatin being readied for the 2015 season but still stuck in the Lake Huron/Georgian Bay ice after a long winter.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 10, 2015)

Looks like a cool ferry!

My late wife was born in Fort William ( aka Thunder Bay when Port Arthur and Fort William were combined) and they used to ride the Canadian to Winnipeg and Toronto to visit relatives! Many tales of the storms on Lake Superior!!


----------



## railiner (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful lines on that ship...thanks for posting the great photo's!


----------

